

Show HN: Links – Just focus on reading and leave it on us to find links - panwarsr
https://appsto.re/us/PuBV2.i

======
variablechart
Autobalance, exactly my thoughts. I get it now too after a bit of help. It is
Pandora/Spotify for articles! Love the UX! Keep up the good work

------
vivram
Very interesting idea. And a simple clear UI. Wondering how your curation
algorithms work. I like it!

------
autobalance
Aha! I get it now. This is like spotify for information. Interesting idea!

------
cosmicdust
Can you add a section for travel please....

